# Harvey's goofy pics (overload!)



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

From this morning's photo shoot ...


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

awwww! Even models have their bad photos, huh?


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

goofy ?? what's goofy about those.....................love em !!


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

davebeech said:


> goofy ?? what's goofy about those.....................love em !!


You flatterer! You're just glad that Harvey is showing off his bad side, now Honey (is that Tom's love?) won't be interested in Harvey anymore!


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

nixietink said:


> awwww! Even models have their bad photos, huh?


Nix, for every one good looking image of Harvey, I have multiple goofy ones! I swear he has a rubber face! :uhoh:


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

linncurrie said:


> You flatterer! You're just glad that Harvey is showing off his bad side, now Honey (is that Tom's love?) won't be interested in Harvey anymore!


seriously, love numbers 2 & 4, all those expressions you captured I see in Tom and remind me so much of Fred's. Yeh, I think Tom has a thing for Honey


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

He's such a handsome boy - I can't believe he's so big already!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

agree with everyone-normal not goofy at all Harvey.Love a Elvis lip.Honey is good in that too.Check my fotos.Thanks again for the great pictures.Keep them coming.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

"Oh. The Many Faces Of Harvey!" he's just too cute!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I love, love, love... the first one!!!


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Oh gosh, I love the 3rd one! Too funny! Harvey you are goofy ,
( in a gorgeous way )


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

He can't hide his handsomeness by making funny faces at the camera. I think his flews are growing faster than he can learn to control them.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Sometimes the goofy ones are just as precious!


----------



## lalala (May 3, 2008)

Everytime I see his photo, he looks so much bigger than the last time! Love looking at all those pictures...what a handsome boy.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

LOL  Harvey is so expressive!!!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Oh Harvey is growing up so handsome!!!! Gotta love that tongue shot!!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is a real cutie and I love the goofy faces.


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

I love it when they get there lip stuck on there tooth.. too funny!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Goofy??? That first pic is wonderful!!!!! What a little rascal he is!!


----------



## welshgold (Feb 27, 2007)

Great headshots! I don't think they're goofy they just show what a great character your Golden is and I think you've captured the backround colours really well - great stuff! Keep em coming!


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks ladies & gents! Harvey is competing in two championship shows this weekend. Saturday's show is only for Goldens; and Sunday's show is for all Gundogs. Will let you know how the delinquent does


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Mr Photogenic- love his photos as always, so handsome your boy!


----------



## Jenny Wren (Feb 27, 2007)

Linn--where are you... we want to see Harvey! (you and Rob too)...


----------



## RoxyNoodle (Nov 9, 2007)

I love it when thier lip gets caught on thier teeth - it makes me laugh every time. 

He's really lovely...gorgeous expressions!


----------

